# horse personality!



## Marlea Warlea

sure i'll help 

moo moo


----------



## banman

haha these are not the best pics for this but i wil do my best..
ok, smart! the kind of horse who can figure out how to untie nots and undo latches, likes to play with things in its mouth and chew on things. has a strong charactor, possibly a herd leader, sensitice but at the same time bold not timmid.
am i right??


----------



## csimkunas6

Here are a few of Rodeo, if they dont work for you let me know. Im sure I will have at least one that does!


----------



## banman

haha none of them worked me, i would really love to see him/her though!


----------



## Buckcherry

OoO this sounds neat.. Here are some pictures of Rocket thanks


----------



## banman

ok csinkunas6, i am going with.. average intellegance, easy going and uncomplicated, possibly a slower learner but once he knows he doesnt forget, maybe a little shy about things coming towards him.
am i right?


----------



## Snowkicker

Please do my Snowkicker Thanks!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

First one, little guy with whorl below eye level. Stubborn, uninterested, bombproof, easy to teach...when you can get him interested in what he's doing. 

Second one, white face, whorl way above eye level...geez. Looks like a pretty concentrated whorl. This horse will test, challenge, be reactive, and is smart enough to win the battles. Good part is also smart enough to learn very quickly as long as you can stay a step ahead. 

I can't really see the bay's that well. It's above eye level which means some of the same traits as horse #2. It looks like it's more splayed out which suggests a little harder to teach and get his attention before real work can take place.


----------



## banman

can be unpredictable, mentaly quick, intelligent. may use this intelligence to take adantage of an unexperianced rider, steady and incomplicated.
how did i do?


----------



## banman

oh that last one was for buckcherry


----------



## Jessabel

Have at it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Wow, we sure have a class of high place whorls here. Smart, very focused, but not always in a good way. Until you get this horse's attention, he's probably very reactive and testing. Once he's good to go, he probably has a great work ethic.


----------



## csimkunas6

banman said:


> ok csinkunas6, i am going with.. average intellegance, easy going and uncomplicated, possibly a slower learner but once he knows he doesnt forget, maybe a little shy about things coming towards him.
> am i right?



You got him almost perfect!! For the most part, he catches on to things pretty quickly! But he definitely hasnt forgotten a thing!!

You are 100% correct with him being shy about things coming towards him though!! He really isnt a fan of it, Im working on it though! Thank you so much!! Your really good!!


----------



## csimkunas6

MyBoyPuck said:


> First one, little guy with whorl below eye level. Stubborn, uninterested, bombproof, easy to teach...when you can get him interested in what he's doing.
> 
> Second one, white face, whorl way above eye level...geez. Looks like a pretty concentrated whorl. This horse will test, challenge, be reactive, and is smart enough to win the battles. Good part is also smart enough to learn very quickly as long as you can stay a step ahead.
> 
> I can't really see the bay's that well. It's above eye level which means some of the same traits as horse #2. It looks like it's more splayed out which suggests a little harder to teach and get his attention before real work can take place.


Im guessing that Rodeo is horse #2, correct? LOL Im a little slow today, just checking...white face sounds like him, but I just want to be sure! LOL...Let me know, and Ill recheck everything you said and let you know about how correct it is


----------



## Snowkicker

my boy puck was that last one for me?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Yes, Rodeo. Good luck with that one!! Always have a plan when working with that one.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Snowkicker said:


> my boy puck was that last one for me?


Sorry, that last one was Jessabel's horse. I'm still looking at yours. It's kind of hard to see with the different colors.


----------



## banman

snowcicker,
heard leader? sensitive but bold. a tiny bit slow to learn. thinks alot. snorts sometimes, hard to change his ways, but still cooprative and willing. standoffish till he learns to trust you.
antthing like him?


----------



## csimkunas6

MyBoyPuck...thank you! LOL he is very very smart!! At time too smart for his own good! Nothing really seems to bother him, and he has a way to him, like he's seen it all, and done it all before...Hah its too cute, he just turned a year old, he hasnt done as much as he seems to think.

As for testing, and challenging me, he has for sure, but like you said, have a plan when working with him. I go to the barn everyday with a plan, and it couldnt work out any better!! Thanks for the horse personality on my boy!!


----------



## Jessabel

MyBoyPuck said:


> Wow, we sure have a class of high place whorls here. Smart, very focused, but not always in a good way. Until you get this horse's attention, he's probably very reactive and testing. Once he's good to go, he probably has a great work ethic.


How did you do that? O.O You pretty much hit the nail on the head. The little booger is too smart for his own britches and is indeed very focused. And reactive. Until you prove yourself to be a worthy leader, he'll test you every step of the way. As for work ethic... that depends on the day. :lol: Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Snowkicker

Banman

He would like to be a leader but the other ponies don't take him seriously cuz he's the baby. He is sensitive and thoughtful, and he does snort. He is trusting of me because I imprinted him at birth so it's hard to say if he would be naturally less trust worthy without the imprinting.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

banman said:


> haha these are not the best pics for this but i wil do my best..
> ok, smart! the kind of horse who can figure out how to untie nots and undo latches, likes to play with things in its mouth and chew on things. has a strong charactor, possibly a herd leader, sensitice but at the same time bold not timmid.
> am i right??


wowza your good, moomoo is perhaps the smartest and most stubburn horse in the world!!
she can take tarp off hay that even i struggle with and she is a BIG attention seeker


----------



## smrobs

Hehe, lets see what you get for this old guy .



















And there is one mare that I have that will challenge your technique but I will have to get better pictures of her head tomorrow.


----------



## UnrealJumper




----------



## manca

I really like this thread :lol:
Please try my mare too


----------



## banman

smrobs
uncomplicated, learns easy, intellegent, cooperative, stable, willing nature,(might also have trouble trusting new people, hard to say here)


----------



## banman

unreal jumper
umpredictable (but hard to say it might just be the picture), likes to test new riders, intellegent, when upset may become inflexible, intrested, dependable, maybe a stressfull life or past stressfull life or past severe illness?


----------



## banman

manca
strong charactor, intelligent, cooprative, test new riders, her chin indicates a horse that when confused or stressed gets a hard chin and is not able to learn till her chin softens again, steady and reliable.


----------



## Cat

Give this boy a try...


----------



## smrobs

I guess my guy must be one of them that doesn't fit the standard LOL. Learns easily, intelligent, willing, and distrustful, yes. Uncomplicated and stable, not so much .


----------



## LikeIke17

Would it trouble you too much to take a look at my boy?


----------



## Horsesdontlie

This sounds like fun, Mine too.


----------



## shermyj1199

*Tuff one here : ]*

I dont know if these are good but if they dont work ill take some good ones. : ] She might be a tuffy.


----------



## Gidget

Behold,the almighty GIDGET!...give her a go.


----------



## Gidget

poop...some of my pictures didn't post..here they are.


----------



## Gidget




----------



## UnrealJumper

banman said:


> unreal jumper
> umpredictable (but hard to say it might just be the picture), likes to test new riders, intellegent, when upset may become inflexible, intrested, dependable, maybe a stressfull life or past stressfull life or past severe illness?


WOW! That is AWESOME. Callaway can be unpredictable, he tested me the first time I rode him, and he's only intelligent when he wants to be. When he gets upset he's a total dork, yet he never refuses a jump at home.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

LikeIke17 said:


> Would it trouble you too much to take a look at my boy?


I would most likely buy this horse without even a test ride. Bulls-eye dead between the eyes. Focused, very easy to teach, not too reactive but bright enough to know when something's not right with his surroundings.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

manca, your mare, stubborn but focused, easy to teach...when she's in the mood to learn what you're teaching. Overall a good girl. Not very reactive at all.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Gidget! Is that the horse who doesn't like cows?? Now I see your problem. That is a very smart, focused horse but is very tuned in to her surroundings and will be reactive is she sees something she doesn't like. You need to stay a few steps ahead of her. Smart and focused are good, but keep it interesting for her. I bet she gets bored really easily.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Horsesdontlie said:


> This sounds like fun, Mine too.


This one's a toughy. Smart horse but not necessarily easy to teach. Not sure if he comes off as aloof or stubborn when learning something new. I'm thinking the former. Probably has great days and horrible days. The whorl is off the one side, but it's offset from center which suggests he's more reactive out of his right eye.


----------



## Gidget

Wow,you are correct! She does get bored VERY easily...She hates arena work as she has nothing to really look at besides dirt and walls. She looooves outdoors.

Lol,yep,she is the one who got scared of the cows  Poor girl almost had a heart attack. 

When riding she is always looking around. If she sees something new that wasn't in our pasture she is weary about it untill I show her.


----------



## Cat

Cat said:


> Give this boy a try...


I think you missed this boy.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Cat, I can't see it that well. If it's spread out top to bottom like it looks, he has the attention span of a gnat, but is smart. He's probably hard to teach and stubborn until you get his attention focused on work. I'm assuming once he's focused on his work he's fine.


----------



## Cat

Thanks! I always wrote off the short attention span due to being young. LOL.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Yeah, sorry you're stuck with that. He is smart so just mix it up and he'll stay tuned in.


----------



## Buckcherry

Oh sorry I haven't been on in a few days. You did good with Rocket, he's stubborn at times but he's a quick learner,and he's very uncomplicated and easy going/


----------



## Horsesdontlie

MyBoyPuck said:


> This one's a toughy. Smart horse but not necessarily easy to teach. Not sure if he comes off as aloof or stubborn when learning something new. I'm thinking the former. Probably has great days and horrible days. The whorl is off the one side, but it's offset from center which suggests he's more reactive out of his right eye.


You've said smart horse to almost everyone I think, lol. What do you look for if it is a not smart horse? Just out of curiosity?

You actually guessed right with the tough part. He is a little bit of everything. He is smart with understanding some things, but actually lacks the intelligence to keep himself from getting hurt (doesn't try to avoid getting hurt, fearless) He can be both aloof AND stubborn, and both of those feed off of each other. But he can be more aloof like you thought. Sure does have his great and horrible days, Right on about that! He is not very reactive out of either eye (aloof about everything) but he has some vision problems with that eye from having multiple tramas to it (Hit it once in a freak accident...and when his vision was compromised he kept hitting it) Otherwise he doesn't treat his sides differently.

Thank you!!


----------



## Citrus

where can I learn to read swirls??


----------



## mom2pride

Here are a few of Ms. Flicka...


----------



## dominoschica

Idk if these work or not but I hope so!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Wow, you seem to be spot on with everyone! I would love to hear what you can make from Pumpkin  If better pictures are needed, I am sure I have some to suit.
Thanks in advance


----------



## apachewhitesox

Wow these are cool I'm interested to see what you have to say about mine if you have time. I hope the pictures are ok. The first horse is Apache and the second one is Sammy. Thats the best front on one I have of Sam as I just discovered.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Ms. Flicka is Ms. Opinionated!! Very tight whorl high up on the head. Heightened sense of surroundings, smart enough to know what she wants to do with it, opinionated enough to not necessarily agree with her rider on a solution for any given problem. 

Pumpkin, your horse is a trip. Whorl is concentrated higher up but then splays out all the way down the face. Hard to teach, probably shows up as stubbornness. Smart but takes times to focus on any one thing. Probably does giraffe head a lot at the beginnings of rides. More aloof than reactive when he sees something he doesn't like. 

Apache's is a little hard to see. I can't tell if it's a small circle or splays out. If it's the former, he's a lot like Ms. Flicka. Smart, opinionated, learns easy and is very tuned into surroundings. 

Sammy's is also hard to see in terms of if it spreads out or not. It looks a little elongated, so I'm going to say slight attention span problem, takes a little longer to learn new things, but is otherwise even tempered and not too reactive. He's a good egg once you get him focused. 

I can't see that white horse's ones at all, sorry.


----------



## apachewhitesox

That explained Apache very well which isn't always a good thing hehe.
Sammy is described pretty well. Its hard to see in the picture but his is actually two one right above the other the one under neath is small and tight, the one above is a bit more spread out and elongate just a bit. He also actually has a small tight one almost right at the base of his forelock.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Well then Sammy is a complicated boy. The underneath one learns quickly and is very focused. the elongated one suggests he needs some time to get focused on the job at hand. they're both high up, so the reactive factor is always in play. Since they're on over the other, either one can show up on any given day. Must be fun for you!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thanks a lot! I think that it is just the photos, but from what I can gather he only has the whorl at the top of his head. I think it has the do with the lighting that makes the long whorl appear.

I will attach some pictures that show his whorl better. Sorry about that one!

But that is pretty much it. He is stubborn and dominant and it takes a lot of time to focus on what we are doing. He picks some things up quickly, though I have to agree that for the most part he is hard to teach. Aloof more than reactive: Yes, I would agree to that as well, though we have not come across many things that end to give us a scare.


----------



## Brighteyes

What about Baby Girl?  Hers is very hard to see, since it's on the edge of her little lightning bolt marking.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Brighteyes, is it a tight circle or spread out? Evenly spread out or all over the place?


----------



## Brighteyes

It's about the size and shape of a quarter. Tight and an even circle.


----------



## mom2pride

MyBoyPuck said:


> Ms. Flicka is Ms. Opinionated!! Very tight whorl high up on the head. Heightened sense of surroundings, smart enough to know what she wants to do with it, opinionated enough to not necessarily agree with her rider on a solution for any given problem.


Yes, I think you are pretty well right on...she is what I consider 'scarey smart' in regard to horses; she is well aware of what is going on around her, and if you're not on top of it, will try and use it to her advantage; I think if I were any less experienced as a rider/trainer, I would have hit the dirt and written her off as a no good pain in the butt by now...but she just requires alot more stimulation than most horses out of her handler, and most days I am okay with that...though there are the days that I kind of wish I could just go out and hop on bareback and mosey around like most of the other horses I've owned! Oh well...she's just fortunate I understand her! I think alot of horses out there aren't so fortunate, especially the ones who are just more brilliant and require more of their riders.


----------



## apachewhitesox

MyBoyPuck said:


> Well then Sammy is a complicated boy. The underneath one learns quickly and is very focused. the elongated one suggests he needs some time to get focused on the job at hand. they're both high up, so the reactive factor is always in play. Since they're on over the other, either one can show up on any given day. Must be fun for you!


 
Thats pretty spot on. Haha lucky for me his reactive days a few and far between. When he does have them he is normally just a bit more spooky and a bit more uncooperative about not simply cantering everywhere.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Brighteyes said:


> It's about the size and shape of a quarter. Tight and an even circle.


Probably and easy to teach, well focused jack of all trades. Aware of surroundings, but not so much as to be distracted from work. Even tempered horse. Maybe a little opinionated, but not to a fault.


----------



## mvinotime

What a fun thread  
Try my boy.....


----------



## MyBoyPuck

mvinotime. Tough one. Doesn't focus well, somewhat hard to teach. On the bright side, probably quite bomb proof. Probably would look at a bear walk by, sign and move on.


----------



## mvinotime

LOL I thought he might be tough :wink: He's a complicated guy. He is actually really smart and super quick to learn. He is also pretty focused on whatever task he is directed to do as well. However in no way would I consider him bomb proof as he tends to be somewhat cautious and spooky and something that wasn't scary yesterday just might be today. He can be a tad unpredictable at times. But he's a good boy and his mom loves him anyhoo  thanks!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Oops. Way off on that one. The lower spread out whorls are harder to pin down. Oh well. As long as he loves his mommy!


----------



## ErikaLynn

She has recently passed away, but I would love to see what you say about her personality.



















I also am currently riding a horse with 2 swirls on his head right next to each other...can you tell me what that means.

Here's his picture, its too far away to see the swirls though.










And here is one more...this is the horse that my sister rides



















Thanks!


----------



## horselvr

Here is what I was taught by my dad and by a few other old timers... 

If their swirl goes to the right they are smarter than ones that go to the left
If their swirl is low on their head below the eyes they are well for lack of better words dumb. 
If they have a lot of white around their eyes when relaxed then they are crazy. 
If their swirl is centered perfectly between their eyes they are level headed and smart. 
If their ears are too wide set they are hard headed. 
If their eyes are droopy they will have a very laid back temperment
Blue eyes often = crazy horse if there is no white that covers the eye.

I have found most of this to be pretty accurate. I have had horses that were loco and they had a high swirl to the left. 

My most recent addition is perfectly centered and he is too smart for his own good. He picks everything up in the matter of minutes good or bad. 

My most level headed horse is a bit low and his eyes are soft and no white or blue. 

My youngster is a about a 1/2 an ich high and to the right and he is a bit spooky at things and you really have to earn his trust... 

OH and I posted because I wanted to subscribe to the thread he..he..he...


----------



## manca

> manca
> strong charactor, intelligent, cooprative, test new riders, her chin indicates a horse that when confused or stressed gets a hard chin and is not able to learn till her chin softens again, steady and reliable.


I agree with everything except she's not steady  She can be very explosive  And she test new riders always!



> manca, your mare, stubborn but focused, easy to teach...when she's in the mood to learn what you're teaching. Overall a good girl. Not very reactive at all.


She's not stubborn, she likes to suggest what she would like to do, but she immediatly stops if rider tells her to. She's not focused (on the trail, in the round pen she is). Definitly easy to teach when she is in mood  And very reactive, lol


----------



## HollyBubbles

I've put some on of Mitch, I don't know if they will be very good because his whorl is very very faint so quite hard to get a photo of, I know by looking at it though it goes clockwise if that's any help. Do most horses have one on their neck by any chance?


----------



## youaremylife

*hey*

I have a young mare that i would like you to tell me what you think her personality is... i am just curious how you tell... if you could teach me that would be great i will attach some pics of her. Thanks. (let me know if you got them)


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Do you have a closeup pic of her forehead in good light? I can't really see it in that head shot.


----------



## Saddlebag

She appears somewhat tense and needs to learn how to relax.


----------



## ArabianLover2456

could you please do Bonnie and Jet?
by the way, sorry if the pictures aren't 
very good, the others are on my other computer.

Here is bonnie.


----------



## ArabianLover2456

and here is jet!
P.S sorry for the big pictures.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I can't put in my two cents without a clear pic of the whorl on the horse's face.


----------



## ArabianLover2456

oh your doing it based on whorls :S sorry! i didn't read that!


----------



## Jessskater

This sounds cool! Here is Katie:


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Oooh, that's a tough one. Before I take a shot at it, is that a second smaller whorl just above and next to the one offset to the right side of her face?


----------



## arduke

please see if you can get blossom's personality
















Sorry if the side shot isn't very good


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Blossom's is easy to see. Above eye level and a little bit spread out, but mostly defined. She is smart, can be reactive and testing/stubborn until she is put to work and made to focus. Once she's tuned into the job at hand, she's probably got a great work ethic. Probably a smidge more reactive out of her left eye.


----------



## iambatmanxx

Could you please do my mare? I'd love to see what you can tell about her. Please and thank you.


----------



## arduke

thanks yeah she can be lazy at least as far as saddlebred standards are concerned but she wont spook at anything! As soon as you put her saddle on she could care less if you shake a whip right in front of her face. Which makes her perfect for her new job as a walk trot lesson horse. She also is one of the sweetest horses ive owned. she is scary smart. she released her self from her stall at a show once.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

iambatman, I'll probably screw yours up. I have the most trouble deciphering the elongated ones below eye level. I'm going to say attention span of a gnat, can show up as either stubborn or confused. Hard to keep focused and takes awhile to learn new things.


----------



## iambatmanxx

Aw, well yeah... She is absolutely none of those haha. But good try though! Keep working at it. 

She's the smartest one of our bunch.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Next time I see a low elongated one, I'm going to say the exact opposite of what it suggests. All the other ones I get dead on. Slight crack in this whorl theory, but still really cool stuff!


----------



## txhorsejumper

Take a shot at my boy Pride


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Oh he's a good egg. Smart enough to learn quickly but not so smart as to be 12 steps ahead of you and a testing/stubborn pain in the butt. Very focused, not very spooky at all and very easy to teach. I'd buy that horse in a second just based on that whorl. I'm thinking very curious too for some reason.


----------



## trailhorserider

Here is John Henry, if anyone wants to give him a try.


----------



## Jessskater

Yes. I just went out to check, and she does have two.


----------



## trailhorserider

And here is Zane Gray:


----------



## kitten_Val

OK, folks... What about my horses? I'm VERY curious to see what people say...


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Jessskater, you're riding two different horses in one body. Good news you're only riding one at a time and the dominant one is less reactive. That lower whorl on the right is very focused, easy to teach, and on the thinking side of her brain. You can probably ride her past a screaming firetruck on the days she's using that whorl. I'm guessing a few days a week, you find yourself on a very reactive, stubborn but still focused horse. That's the smaller higher up whorl. It's on the reactive side of her brain, but is still very concentrated, so she probably picks something specfic to be a goofball about. A tree stump, funny looking jump, or flower pot probably sets her off when she's using that brain. Hopefully horse #2 doesn't show up often!!


----------



## txhorsejumper

wow thats pretty good about Pride. He is very smart and learns really fast but can get frustrated pretty easily too if he does not understand something. And yes he is VERY curious about everything and no spook at all


----------



## MyBoyPuck

John Henry, smart but unfocused. He probably comes off as very stubborn. He knows exactly what to do, but doesn't necessarily do it. He'd make a good teenager. 

I'm nearing the end of a 14 hour shift, so I'm going home now to sleep until I have to come back to work.


----------



## Jessskater

That was very accurate!!


----------



## trailhorserider

And Isabelle:


----------



## ArabianLover2456

wasn't this banman's thread?
MyBoyPuck why are you answering then?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

ArabianLover2456 said:


> wasn't this banman's thread?
> MyBoyPuck why are you answering then?


Banman hasn't rung in since page 3 and people are still asking for readings. If Banman wants me to stop, he/she can ask me anytime to start my own thread. 

Isabelle, wicked smart very focused girl. Can backfire if she sees something she doesn't like. Probably goes along just fine and then has a sudden but short explosion from time to time if she sees a cow or something scary.


----------



## trailhorserider

MyBoyPuck said:


> Isabelle, wicked smart very focused girl. Can backfire if she sees something she doesn't like. Probably goes along just fine and then has a sudden but short explosion from time to time if she sees a cow or something scary.



You hit Isabelle RIGHT ON. No kidding! That is her. She can go for nearly a whole ride relaxed and perfect, then something like a switch flips, often after something gets her spooked/excited, and they she is a hyper nervous mess the rest of the ride. :lol:

John is close to you describe him, but not as right-on as Isabelle. John can be stubborn if he decides he doesn't want to do something, but for the most part he is "honest John." He is really relaxed, reliable, and trustworthy with only occasional stubbornness. 

If you don't mind, could you give a crack at Zane? He was the youngster back there between John and Isabelle. He is Isabelle's baby. 

Thank you so much, this is really fun!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Luckily Zane is not a carbon copy of mom. Her's is lower on the head, larger and a little spread out. Smart, but very even tempered, will probably learn things very quickly. She has a little reactive side to her, but not the explosive type. I think after she sees a monster once, she won't give it a second look next time around. She'll be able to wrap her mind around scary things and not just react. She looks like a good one overall.


----------



## trailhorserider

MyBoyPuck said:


> Luckily Zane is not a carbon copy of mom. Her's is lower on the head, larger and a little spread out. Smart, but very even tempered, will probably learn things very quickly. She has a little reactive side to her, but not the explosive type. I think after she sees a monster once, she won't give it a second look next time around. She'll be able to wrap her mind around scary things and not just react. She looks like a good one overall.


That's good to hear. He is extremely smart, and not as spooky as his mom. He will react if something startles him, but he is not a "spooky" horse. The first time I ever stuck a saddle on him, I flapped the stirrups around and everything and he just didn't care. He was like "why would I waste the time on getting upset at this?" But on the other hand, he is too smart for his own good. He pushes my buttons to get a reaction and wants to be dominant. We are working on that! 

I am amazed at how accurate you are, just looking at their whorls. I really don't believe in stuff like that, but you pegged Isabelle 100% accurate. And I'm sure John was stubborn in his younger days. He takes his job as trail horse very seriously and is just too good a horse now at age 18 to challenge anyone very much. Zane, well, he is still very, very young. We shall see what he turns out like!


----------



## trailhorserider

Last one, and if you don't have time to look at him, that is okay too. 

But this is a horse I owned until he passed away at age 33. I won't share any more info about him, because I want to see what you think based on the whorl. I noticed last night, when going through photos of the other horses, that his guy had a very different whorl than the others I've had. His name was Shem.

Please ignore the stupid horns. I was dressing them up for Halloween. :lol:

Also, he just has the one whorl on his face. The other spot, on the upper right of his face, was just where the hair was ruffled, not an extra whorl.


----------



## Endiku

interesting... This is Sour, mind taking a shot at her?


----------



## Magaidh

What do you think of this fella? Finnegan...


----------



## animalINSPIRED

If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to hear what you have to say about my girl, Ari.


----------



## youaremylife

*This my eventer mare*

Ariel.....



Sorry in some of her pictures her eyes are diff. colors. They are really brown


----------



## MoHoofPrints

Here ya go!


----------



## Hunter65

How about Hunter???


----------



## youaremylife

yes i will get one up asap


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow you're getting a lot of buisness here! You can look at Cheyenne in my barn if you'd like. There is some info on her personality in the 'about' part of the page so you might wanna just look at the pics


----------



## Quixotic

Do any of those work? They're really the best I have.


----------

